# Drinking and driving



## TulsaOK

I would like to share an experience with all of you. It has to do with drinking and driving.

As you know some of us have had brushes with the authorities over the years.

The other night I was out for dinner with a few friends. After consuming too much vino and knowing full well that I was wasted did something I've never done before. Believe it or not I took a bus home. Yes a bus.

I arrived home safely and without incident. This was really a surprise to me since I had never driven a bus before.


----------



## dmspen

:goodjob:
Did it fit in your driveway?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Took me a second to figure out why it was in the Laughter area, then it all comes together.


----------



## Nick

Scott, always expect the unexpected! :sure:


----------



## audiomaster

I'm surprised he didn't get BUS-TED!!!!


----------



## naijai

Did you complete the entire route for the bus with passengers ?


----------



## braven

Very nice. Good one.


----------



## jpx5

+1


----------

